# Fish oil or krill oil



## Jarvis (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey...
  Guys what do you think which is best one...  Fish oil or krill oil..??
 share your opinion here


----------



## Arra (Jul 4, 2011)

Neither.

Precious Yet Perilous



> Despite a daily supplement of vitamin E, his blood and urine levels of malondialdehyde (MDA)???a product of the oxidative destruction of PUFA (see Figure 3d)???rose to fifty times the normal level. Although MDA causes birth defects, Sinclair was not worried about having ???misshapen offspring??? because his sperm had disappeared.31





> A randomized, doubleblind, placebo-controlled trial likewise showed that six grams per day of fish oil increased lipid peroxides and MDA in healthy men, regardless of whether they were supplemented with 900 IU of vitamin E (see Figure 4).60





> None of the trials showed that replacing traditional animal fats with polyunsaturated vegetable oils could lower mortality. Instead, the studies suggested that such a substitution increases the risk of cancer after a period of about five years and may increase the risk of heart disease as well.



http://thehealthyskeptic.org/when-it-comes-to-fish-oil-more-is-not-better



> The only trial lasting more than four years, the DART 2 trial, showed that fish oil capsules actually increase the risk of heart disease and sudden death.





> # The benefits of fish oil supplementation have been grossly overstated
> # Most of the studies showing fish oil benefits are short-term, lasting less than one year
> # The only fish oil study lasting more than four years showed an increase in heart disease and sudden death
> # Fish oil is highly unstable and vulnerable to oxidative damage
> ...


----------



## x~factor (Jul 4, 2011)

^Interesting.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jul 6, 2011)

For those who hate reading linked studies.... in a nutshell:

Vitamin E doesn't prevent free radical damage to polyunsaturated fatty acids. (But plenty of other antioxidants do.)
75 year-old men have no to little sperm, especially after eating a diet consisting of only blubber and oil for 6 months.
The amount of cholesterol you eat has only a minor effect on arteriosclerosis, because its root cause is in the oxidation of the fatty-acid carrier shell (but we've known that for years, too).
The ratio of Omega-6 to Omega-3 fatty acids is really, really important. 
Most people on a Western-style diet with foods fried in vegetable oil end up consuming WAY TOO MUCH Omega-6, and since the Omegas compete, they wind up deficient in Omega-3.
Also, only a couple of the fatty acids in the Omega groups are actually necessary.
Considering the typical Western diet with an Omega-6 : omega-3 ratio of 20:1, 40:1 or higher, most people (Americans, this means us), would benefit from reducing Omega-6 intake while supplementing Omega-3 intake to get us to a 4:1 to 9:1 ratio.
Too much Omega-3 displaces the Omega-6 fatty acids, but "too much of a good thing" is bad isn't news to anyone.

So fish oil or krill oil, doesn't matter. But choose a product that has been purified and concentrated so that it contains high levels of EPA and DHA.


----------



## besharp (Jul 6, 2011)

But choose a product that has been purified and concentrated so that it contains high levels of EPA and DHA.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I totally agree with the above. ^^^^
> 
> Arra's post was right on as well.  I listen to many of The Healthy Skeptic's podcasts and I highly recommend them.  He has some great points and doesn't seem constrained by a lot of the medical bureaucracy.  He also has recommended fermented cod liver oil as a supplement and I plan on trying that once I finish my current stock.  The link is below if you're interested.
> 
> http://thehealthyskeptic.org/the-definitive-fish-oil-buyers-guide


----------



## Jarvis (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey...
 Guys i want to know about krill oil and fish oil..... please share your opinion with me...
Belmont Boot Camp


----------



## Jarvis (Jul 10, 2011)

Jarvis said:


> Hey...
> Guys what do you think which is best one...  Fish oil or krill oil..??
> share your opinion here



i have already use fish oil...is krill oil better than fish oil?????
Belmont Boot Camp


----------



## mador (Aug 12, 2011)

Both krill oil and fish oil are good sources of omega-3s, which are essential for good health. But both of them krill oil is best because fish oil [FONT=&quot]has the tendency to oxidize very quickly when it is exposed to air but Krill oil is far more stable. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]I have been looking for best Krill Oil store over internet and found Krill Doctor Professional. It has been working so well so far, very thrilled about it[/FONT]


----------



## mador (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello! 
Both krill oil and fish oil are good sources of omega-3s, which are essential for good health. But of them krill oil is best because Fish [FONT=&quot]Oil has the tendency to oxidize very quickly when it is exposed to air but Krill oil is far more stable. [/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]I have been looking for best Krill Oil store over internet and found Krill Doctor Professional. It has been working so well so far, very thrilled about it.[/FONT]


----------



## Ocelot (Aug 12, 2011)

I use kirkland fish.


----------



## Spanish (Jul 28, 2012)

Krill Oil has worked great for me, if i forget to take for just a few days my old joint pains crop up, so i definitely know this stuff works.
Be careful because a lot of the cheaper internet brands are trying to pass off some orange coloured capsules that are obviously weaker Krill Oil, so dont get caught out like i did. Its an old case of you get what you pay for. I now get mine from WorldABS.com and their products are second to none. There is some good info on their site too, well worth checking out.


----------

